# Ordered My New 325i Today



## DMD (May 23, 2002)

Just ordered my 325I today. I got the following:

- Sport Package
- Cold Weather Package
- Bi-Xenon Lights
- Harmon-Kardon Sound
- PWR Sunroof
- 5-Speed Manual
- Topaz Metallic Blue Color
- Black Leatherette Interior

MSRP: $32,900
Total Price Paid: $30,900 + Tax,Title, Lic.

I have never heard the Harmon-Kardon system, is it alot better than the standard CD player in the 325I. 

My car will be delivered in July.

What have been your experiences with this car, hopefully positive.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Try this HK thread from yesterday.

BTW the HK is very good for a stock system.


----------



## RichNY (Jan 19, 2002)

*COngrats!*

Congratulations! You'll love the car!!!

I have the standard sound system, but have heard the HK and regret not getting it. It sounds great as long as the bass isn't turned up too high, I think.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Congratulations and welcome to the club.

Topaz is great. Just beware of the curse.:eeps:


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

DMD said:


> *MSRP: $32,900
> Total Price Paid: $30,900 + Tax,Title, Lic.
> *


Thats a decent discount on an ordered car - how'd you swing that?


----------



## DMD (May 23, 2002)

What is the Topaz Blue Curse?


----------



## DMD (May 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Ordered My New 325i Today*



geomax said:


> *
> 
> Thats a decent discount on an ordered car - how'd you swing that? *


I told the salesperson that they had one in the exact color and optioned out the way I want it in Texas and if she wanted my business in Des Moines, IA and I had to wait it would have to be discounted. She first went down to $31,900 than I stated that I was going to go get a Lexus IS300 with 3.9% financing and then she finally agreed to the final price. They are still making a descent profit and it looks good when a dealer moves a lot of cars. So I say it is a win-win situation.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

DMD said:


> *What is the Topaz Blue Curse? *


A seemingly random series of scratches, dings, mechanical problems, accidents, vandalism etc. that began being tracked in jest on the bimmer.org board. The only common thread was that all of the E46's were topaz. It became known as the topaz curse.


----------



## DMD (May 23, 2002)

Topaz330xi said:


> *
> 
> A seemingly random series of scratches, dings, mechanical problems, accidents, vandalism etc. that began being tracked in jest on the bimmer.org board. The only common thread was that all of the E46's were topaz. It became known as the topaz curse. *


DAMN! I guess I will take my chances as topaz blue looks too good to pass up.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey DMD, are you the same guy that used to hang out on the auto BBS at MSNBC.com? 

BTW, congrats on the new car!! :thumb:


----------



## DMD (May 23, 2002)

ff said:


> *Hey DMD, are you the same guy that used to hang out on the auto BBS at MSNBC.com?
> 
> BTW, congrats on the new car!! :thumb: *


Nope, that is someone else. Sorry!


----------



## TrevLong (Jan 22, 2002)

DMD,

Hmmmmm, would you happen to be a dentist?


----------



## DMD (May 23, 2002)

TrevLong said:


> *DMD,
> 
> Hmmmmm, would you happen to be a dentist? *


I am starting dental school next fall at Boston University, class of 2006. I thought the 325I would be a nice graduation gift to my self. I just finished up my biomedical engineering degree at Univ of Iowa!


----------



## DMD (May 23, 2002)

I just realized that I ordered my BMW yesterday & it is not going to be here till July, yet I cannot stop thinking about it. I think I will go insane waiting till July.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Just do what we all have done . . . pester BMWNA with phone calls, read thru the manual on BMW's website, go thru the parts brochure and pick up some nice extras, etc.

This site definitely helped to pass the time. It will go quicker than you think. The hardest wait is the last week by far.

Good Luck!


----------



## CRASHDAKOTA (May 30, 2002)

*Here in July HAHA!!!!!*

I ordered mine on 04/20/02 and is scheduled to reach the port in NJ on 07/04/02. No way in july, well thats if your car will be built in South Africa Which it most likely be.


----------



## DMD (May 23, 2002)

*Re: Here in July HAHA!!!!!*



CRASHDAKOTA said:


> *I ordered mine on 04/20/02 and is scheduled to reach the port in NJ on 07/04/02. No way in july, well thats if your car will be built in South Africa Which it most likely be. *


How do you know an exact date for when it is going to arrive at the port? Also how do you know if it is going to be build in South Africa or Germany?

Thanks Again
DMD


----------



## CRASHDAKOTA (May 30, 2002)

*New 325i ?s*

If u have a vin # you can tell if it is being made in either South Africa, or Germany, but i do think all 325i are built in South Africa. You wont be able to know for a long time till when your car is scheduled to get to the port in the USA. Like i said mine was ordered 4/20/02, and finished production on 05/10/02, and i didnt know when it was going to hit the port in NJ till a couple days ago. I was getting kinda pissed (well i still am) because my dealer said 6-8 weeks till delivery. Every dealer said 6-8 weeks. i am now on my 7 week and it is sitting on a boat in Germany Bemerhaven i think it is. I still have 27 days and counting unitll it even hits port. NO!!! LOL


----------



## DMD (May 23, 2002)

*Re: New 325i ?s*



CRASHDAKOTA said:


> *If u have a vin # you can tell if it is being made in either South Africa, or Germany, but i do think all 325i are built in South Africa. You wont be able to know for a long time till when your car is scheduled to get to the port in the USA. Like i said mine was ordered 4/20/02, and finished production on 05/10/02, and i didnt know when it was going to hit the port in NJ till a couple days ago. I was getting kinda pissed (well i still am) because my dealer said 6-8 weeks till delivery. Every dealer said 6-8 weeks. i am now on my 7 week and it is sitting on a boat in Germany Bemerhaven i think it is. I still have 27 days and counting unitll it even hits port. NO!!! LOL *


My VIN is WBAEV33432KL58088 how can I tell from this? I logged onto the BMW website with this and all it says is the scheduled production date is 6/14/02

Thanks Again.

Vikas

I will really need my car in July and the dealer explicitly told me that it would be ready in July...I will be way pissed if the dealer lied to me.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: New 325i ?s*



DMD said:


> *
> 
> My VIN is WBAEV33432KL58088 how can I tell from this? I logged onto the BMW website with this and all it says is the scheduled production date is 6/14/02
> 
> ...


Your car will be built in Munich. The key is the 11th character. K=Munich.

Good luck with the wait. I remember waiting for my own 325i not too long ago.... and it was excruciating. Prepare of sleepless nights checking Owners Circle continuously for status updates.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: New 325i ?s*



CRASHDAKOTA said:


> *If u have a vin # you can tell if it is being made in either South Africa, or Germany, but i do think all 325i are built in South Africa. You wont be able to know for a long time till when your car is scheduled to get to the port in the USA. Like i said mine was ordered 4/20/02, and finished production on 05/10/02, and i didnt know when it was going to hit the port in NJ till a couple days ago. I was getting kinda pissed (well i still am) because my dealer said 6-8 weeks till delivery. Every dealer said 6-8 weeks. i am now on my 7 week and it is sitting on a boat in Germany Bemerhaven i think it is. I still have 27 days and counting unitll it even hits port. NO!!! LOL *


Actually 325i are built in both Germany and South Africa... 330i is only built in Germany.


----------



## CRASHDAKOTA (May 30, 2002)

*U lucky Basterd! Munich!*

U lucky Basterd! Munich! U will probably have your car before mine  It feels like the day will never come


----------



## CRASHDAKOTA (May 30, 2002)

*Pete Teoh post some pics of your car!*

Pete Teoh post some pics of your car! There is not alot of pics of the 325i with the sport package, well atleast i cant seam to find alot. I have seen the one in your driveway, but post somemore!


----------



## CRASHDAKOTA (May 30, 2002)

*Pete Teoh how long did u wait.*

Pete Teoh how long did u wait. Was yours a germany or S.A. build.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Pete Teoh how long did u wait.*



CRASHDAKOTA said:


> *Pete Teoh how long did u wait. Was yours a germany or S.A. build. *


My car was a Munich build... I ordered 1/25/2002, production the following week, and picked it up 3/7/2002.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Pete Teoh post some pics of your car!*



CRASHDAKOTA said:


> *Pete Teoh post some pics of your car! There is not alot of pics of the 325i with the sport package, well atleast i cant seam to find alot. I have seen the one in your driveway, but post somemore! *


Hmm... I haven't really taken any pictures of my car at any place more interesting than my driveway... but here's a picture after Zaino...


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

CONGRATS!!! Nothing like having a bimmer on order!!!


----------



## DMD (May 23, 2002)

*Re: U lucky Basterd! Munich!*



CRASHDAKOTA said:


> *U lucky Basterd! Munich! U will probably have your car before mine  It feels like the day will never come *


I guess I lucked out, but nonetheless we will soon be both driving bimmers and that is all that matters in the end!!


----------



## DMD (May 23, 2002)

MY CAR IS AWAITING TRANSPORT!!! IT WAS SCHEDULED FOR PRODUCTION ON 6/14 BUT I GUESS THEY FINISHED IT EARLIER!!!


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

DMD said:


> *MY CAR IS AWAITING TRANSPORT!!! IT WAS SCHEDULED FOR PRODUCTION ON 6/14 BUT I GUESS THEY FINISHED IT EARLIER!!! *


Congrats DMD... Let us know when you pick up your new baby.
:thumb:


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

This may be a little outdated because Kris L could not find anyone to take over. But it should help you pass the time: http://www.e46fanatics.com/faq/faqs.php

Congratulations and welcome! :bigpimp:


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

Crash,
I can sympathize with you as my 325i is also a South African built car. It was finished on 4/17 and I still don't have it. The car arrived back in Germany on 5/11 and won't get to VPC until 6/18. I know it doesn't take a month to get here so why does it sit on a dock in Bremerhaven for so long before being shipped? By the way, has anyone else had trouble getting on the WW cargo tracking site recently?


----------



## larhode (Mar 2, 2002)

Not to alarm you, but my 325 which was also built in Munich took 9 weeks to get to my dealership after production. Took a long time to clear customs when it arrived in the US port too.


----------



## DMD (May 23, 2002)

My car has been awaiting transport for a week, how long does this usually take or is there some ph # I can call to find out??? 

Thanks 
DMD


----------



## dmb41 (Jun 20, 2002)

*good price*

i ordered my 325i in january, paid $32,820 (*) for the following

Euro Delivery (*)
Steel Gray
Black leather
HK upgrade
xenon
sport, cold, premium packages

picked her up in munich mid-may, should be here in a week or 2.


----------



## DMD (May 23, 2002)

Excellent the bimmer is on its way to the VPC.....I am getting excited now, I am sitting in my chair clicking thru gears and making vrooom vrooom noises..........damn I have definatley gone crazy!!!

I will keep everyone posted.


----------

